# cannot connect laptop to wifi, it s asking for PIN code



## kacenka (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello, I cannot connect my laptop to free wi-fi in job. It s asking me for PIN code :-( i checked router and looked for sticker with some Numbers, but there is no sticker. I tryied this laptop in several different places and everywhere it s asking me for PIN. I had that laptop connected home, and it was working normaly, there was wi-fi. I dont know how to fix it and use it in my job. Thank you for any answers..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PIN code can also be called an passcode or access code. It's usually a 8 digit code (all numbers).

If I am correct, on the same screen, it should have a section where you can click " i dont have a PIN, i want to use a security key instead" and that would allow you to use that instead.

Having said that, since you are saying it's at your job, talk to the IT people there.


----------

